# smtp autenticado

## Juan Facundo

Hola a todos.

He estado varios dias configurando mi servidor de correo con postfix, en plataforma gentoo. He seguido los pasos de tal modo que puedo enviar y recibir correos, y que estos sean administrados por el demonio cyrus-imapd y todo funciona bien. He habilitado el soporte para ssl, tls. Tambien me he conseguido un certificado de la CACERT, para darle un "toque" mas oficial a mi servidor.

El tema es que en varios servidores como gmail, hotmail, etc.., casi siempre mi correo es detectado como spam. Segun, por ejemplo, gmail, dice que "el mensaje tiene que estar autenticado" y en la misma web habla de que en los correos de gmail, alguien que envie un correo serio, ellos maracaran en su vista del correo, el famoso "enviado por:"; vease:

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=10514

No logro solucionarlo y ya no se que probar. Me he basado en varios documentos para configurar mi postfix, incluyendo los oficiales de gentoo; pero me sigue pasando.

Se que existe la solucion de usar un "relay autenticado" como he visto en varios documentos, pero me gustaria lograr el ser mi propio relay autenticado.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bienvenido al club  :Very Happy: 

Para poder tener un servidor con todas las de la ley necesitas tener el control sobre tus DNS para poder modificar los TXT records con el fin de implementar Sender Policy Framework.

Usualmente una implementación completa con SPF implica un número de IP fijo fuera del rango de cualquier proveedor doméstico de internet, un DNS corriendo sobre ese número de IP fijo (bind, por ejemplo) y el mail server en cuestión, que puede responder al mismo número de IP o cualquier otro mientras esté fuera de este rango de IP's que están en la "lista negra" para evitar el SPAM que generan tantos worms que hay que incorporan su propio mini relay smtp...

Si no tienes un número de IP fijo te puedes ir olvidando de correr tu propio DNS, por que con cada cambio en el número de IP perderás mínimo unas 12 Hs de conectividad (ruteabilidad del correo electrónico en definitiva) hasta que se propague tu IP nuevo. En estos casos, Zoneedit (creo) o Afraid.org te permiten un cierto control sobre los TXT records.

Usando alguno de estos dos servicios (y debe de haber mas pero no los conozco) como proveedor de DNS para tu dominio, solo te faltaría un número de IP fijo o no, fuera del rango black listed para poder enviar correo electrónico "con propiedad"  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, la cosa ya tiene otro color. Al menos esta mas claro.

Como saber si la ip que tengo, que dicho sea de paso, es dinamica, esta en listas negras?, porque si es de un servicio de adsl domestico y del mas barato que se pueda conseguir. 

Es condicion obligatoria lo de la ip fija ?

Grax por la info. Fue de mucha ayuda.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

> Bien, la cosa ya tiene otro color. Al menos esta mas claro.
> 
> Como saber si la ip que tengo, que dicho sea de paso, es dinamica, esta en listas negras?, porque si es de un servicio de adsl domestico y del mas barato que se pueda conseguir. 

 

Unicamente habiendo implementado SPF te vas a enterar de si tal o cual proveedor de email tiene el rango de números de IP que el ICANN le haya asignado a tu ISP en las listas negras o no.

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

> Es condicion obligatoria lo de la ip fija ?
> 
> Grax por la info. Fue de mucha ayuda.

 

Si pretendes correr tu propio DNS, entonces si. En caso contrario, afraid.org / zoneedit al rescate, que son proveedores de DNS para números de IP dinámicos.

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Se como usar dns para ip dinamicas, de hecho uso uno, pero no se si este me permite ingresar un registro "in txt" !

Ahora la pregunta del millon: si logro ingresar un registro "in txt", puedo implementar spf ??

En estos momentos uso "everydns" y por lo que veo, no me da la opcion de ingresar un registro tal.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, les cuento que ya me agregue un servicio de zoneedit, y este me permite agregar un registro del tipo "in txt" en el dns. Luego les contare si es que pude hacer funcionar esto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Juan Facundo wrote:*   

> Bueno, les cuento que ya me agregue un servicio de zoneedit, y este me permite agregar un registro del tipo "in txt" en el dns. Luego les contare si es que pude hacer funcionar esto.

 

Es bueno saberlo, me parecía haber visto en zoneedit algo acerca de la configuración de los txt records, por eso lo mencionaba, pero como ya llevo unos cuantos años con afraid que me da mucho mas sin cobrar nada, hablaba de memoria  :Very Happy: 

Suerte con eso, a ver como te va...

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

Jajaja, es bueno saber lo de "afraid", pero el nombre da miedo, jejejeje.

Si claro, luego les cuento como va. Ahora solo tengo que esperar que el administrador de dominios actualice los nuevos dns, que apunten a zoneedit.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://www.spamhaus.org/lookup.lasso

Como saber si tu número de IP está en las listas negras.

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

bueno, gracias ...

----------

## opotonil

Yo tengo montado un servidorcillo de correo en una VM en casa con IP dinámica, de forma que lo que hago es utilizar Google Apps como relay de esta forma me mantiene el "@midominio.es" y me sirve de "backup". En el DNS tengo con mayor prioridad el registro MX de mi servidor casero y con menor prioridad los de Google Apps de forma que si por ejemplo me quedo sin luz en casa no pierdo los correos que me manden estos iran a parar a la cuenta de Google apps.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no tienes un número de IP fijo te puedes ir olvidando de correr tu propio DNS, por que con cada cambio en el número de IP perderás mínimo unas 12 Hs de conectividad (ruteabilidad del correo electrónico en definitiva) hasta que se propague tu IP nuevo. En estos casos, Zoneedit (creo) o Afraid.org te permiten un cierto control sobre los TXT records. 
> 
> 

 

No lo tengo completamente probado, pero yo lo que hago es tener un servicio gratuito de DDNS (cdmon.com) de los que actualizas la IP a la que apuntan haciendo una peticion HTTP con tus datos y en mi DNS real el registro principal es un CNAME que apunta a un registro A del dinamico.

Salu2.

PD: mi IP siempre esta en la maldita lista de spamhaus (de hay la necesidad de utilizar el relay, en este caso de Google Apps).

--- EDITADO ---

Ya de paso en cuanto al SPF y sin intentar apropiarme del post. Si hago una consulta a mi dominio con por ejemplo el "Domain Dossier" de "centralops.net" me devuelve:

```

12.34.567.89.in-addr.arpa  IN  PTR  98.76.543.21.dyn.user.ono.com  43200s  (12:00:00)

```

¿podria especificar de alguna forma el PTR del SPF? teniendo en cuenta que mi IP es dinamica de forma que la primera parte del PTR cambiara...Last edited by opotonil on Mon Sep 14, 2009 3:22 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Juan Facundo

Barbaro!

Pero la idea es se "independiente" y si, te algun modo, tener un backup como gmail, esta barbaro. Pero ya estoy cerca de solucionarlo.

Gmail ya recibe mis mails con la etiqueta "enviado por", y no me lo marca mas como spam. Luego explico con detalles.

Pero sigo con el drama de la ip dinamica y que esta en listas negras. Eso no se como podra ser solucionado.

----------

## asph

yo tenia el mismo problema y acabe pagando por usar un smtp americano.. (mailhop de dyndns)

desde entonces no tengo ningún problema y es relativamente barato.

los rangos de IP de los proveedores masivos de internet siempre estan en esas listas, va a ser dificil usar tu ip como servidor smtp y que no te los marquen como spam :S

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Quote:*   

> Si hago una consulta a mi dominio con por ejemplo el "Domain Dossier" de "centralops.net" me devuelve:
> 
> Código:
> 
> 12.34.567.89.in-addr.arpa  IN  PTR  98.76.543.21.dyn.user.ono.com  43200s  (12:00:00)
> ...

 

No entiendo bien esto, tal vez soy inexperto. Pero el registro dns para hacer funcionar el spf, o mejor dicho, autenticarte contra un control spf, es un registro del tipo "in txt" y hasta donde se, el ptr es otra cosa. Yo tuve que agregar en mi dns, un registro de que mi propio dominio es mi servidor de correo; y un registro "in txt" tal como india en el enlace que dejo inodoro pereyra.

Si hago una consulta a mi dominio sobre el registro "in txt" me da:

```
dig tuxlinux.com.ar txt

; <<>> DiG 9.4.3-P3 <<>> tuxlinux.com.ar txt

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 42029

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;tuxlinux.com.ar.               IN      TXT

;; ANSWER SECTION:

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      TXT     "v=spf1 mx ptr ~all"

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      NS      ns15.zoneedit.com.

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      NS      ns14.zoneedit.com.

;; Query time: 261 msec

;; SERVER: 200.63.155.216#53(200.63.155.216)

;; WHEN: Mon Sep 14 13:46:36 2009

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 114

```

y el registro mx agregado es:

```
dig tuxlinux.com.ar mx

; <<>> DiG 9.4.3-P3 <<>> tuxlinux.com.ar mx

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 16607

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;tuxlinux.com.ar.               IN      MX

;; ANSWER SECTION:

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      MX      0 tuxlinux.com.ar.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      NS      ns14.zoneedit.com.

tuxlinux.com.ar.        7200    IN      NS      ns15.zoneedit.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

ns15.zoneedit.com.      644     IN      A       216.227.210.9

;; Query time: 741 msec

;; SERVER: 200.63.155.216#53(200.63.155.216)

;; WHEN: Mon Sep 14 13:47:34 2009

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 115

```

Espero te ayude esto. Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Perdona, he sido yo el que se ha liado que esto lo monte hace ya una temporada y en aquel momento al ver que se podía especificar el PTR en el SPF y que en el "Domain Dossier" de "centralops.net" me aparecía un registro PTR con ONO estuve mirando a ver si lo podía cambiar en el DNS y ahora lo he mezclado todo...

Salu2.

PD: Si se puede modificar el PTR, en el gestor de DNS de cdmon no lo permiten por lo que recuerdo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

He estado mirando con detenimiento spamhaus  y me he encontrado con que se puede quitar un número de IP de sus bases de datos:

 *http://www.spamhaus.org/pbl/removal/ wrote:*   

> You should only remove an IP address from the PBL if (A) the IP address is Static and has proper Reverse DNS assigned to your mail server, and (B) if you have a specific technical reason for needing to run a 'direct-to-MX' email service, such as a mail server appliance, off the Static IP address. In all other cases you should NOT remove an IP address from the PBL.

 

Y como tengo un número de IP pseudo-fijo (que cambia cada 4/5 meses o mas), y también uso google apps para gestionar el correo para mi dominio, voy a desempolvar mi viejo postfix a ver que consigo, total no se pierde nada con probar... Por lo pronto, acabo de hacer un /etc/init.d/postfix start y el servicio inicia, después de por lo menos un año abandonado  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

si, es cierto. Yo ya lo habia estado mirando. El tema que aca mi ip cambia cada 22 horas. Es como que un poco tedioso el trabajo. JEJE.

Yo con mi postfix, llegue hasta aca. He configurado para que sea aceptado el correo bajo el control de spf, y todo va ok. Incluso he implementado spf para recibir, y va bastante bien. Pero me mata el tema de la ip dinamica en blacklist. No puedo entrar en ciertos servidores dado que estoy en listas negras constantemente.

Pero he llamado a mi isp para preguntar, ya que hace tiempo ellos proveian de una ip fija, haciendo tunel, usando pptp. Pero me han dado la grata sorpresa de que me dan una ip fija, gratis, y que lo del tunel ya no va mas. Asi que estoy esperando a ver que pasa.

Si no llega a ser real lo de la ip fija, me temo que tendre que hacer relay con algun server macho de por ahi, como seria google, por ejemplo. Espero no llegar a esto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Google apps -siempre refiriéndome a la parte correo electrónico- es espectacular. Te dan todo lo que se te pueda ocurrir gratis, pero (por que siempre hay un pero), igual que en gmail no se puede enviar mas de 500 email por día por cada una de las 100 cuentas @tudominio que te dan. Cada vez se la hacen mas dificil al spammer promedio.

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Quote:*   

> ...igual que en gmail no se puede enviar mas de 500 email por día por cada una de las 100 cuentas @tudominio que te dan..

 

Juaaasss !!!, no me preocupa esto por el momento. Con un limite de 500 mails en una sola cuenta, creo que me alcanza como para 6 meses de internet.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, les cuento: lo de la ip fija, esta MUY verde todavia. Aunque anteriormente, ya la tuve funcionando y voy a romper los cocos hasta que me la vuelvan a dar o hasta que me echen del servicio  :Smile: .

Ahora he configurado (por mientras) a gmail como relay. Pero tengo el drama (y parece que va a ser asi no mas) de que me etiqueta con la direccion de correo (from:) todos los mails de todos los usuarios que quiero tener en mi sistema. Hay forma de cambiar esto ??

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No entiendo la pregunta... En que parte del mensaje aparece "from:"?

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

claro, te pone como remitente, los datos de la cuenta que usas para atenticarte contra el servidor de gmail. Y me gustaria que aparezca en el remitente, los datos de la cuenta de correo de MI servidor.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> claro, te pone como remitente, los datos de la cuenta que usas para atenticarte contra el servidor de gmail. Y me gustaria que aparezca en el remitente, los datos de la cuenta de correo de MI servidor.
> 
> 

 

En Gmail, en la parte de configuracion hay una seccion para añadir cuentas desde las que el usuario puede enviar correo hay tendrias que añadir la cuenta de correo de tu servidor.

Salu2.

PD: Si no te aclaras, a mi me costo darme cuenta, dilo e intento ser mas claro que ahora estoy en el curro y no tengo acceso al entorno web de Google Apps (al identificarte hace una peticion a google-analytics y aqui en el curro me lo tienen capado... en cambio si se utiliza una cuenta de Gmail sin que sea de Google Apps no hace esta peticion...)

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Quote:*   

> no tengo acceso al entorno web de Google Apps (al identificarte hace una peticion a google-analytics

 Esto si no entiendo. Tengo habilitado un servicio de google apps, pero es solo a modo de prueba por ahora.

 De todos modos, puede enviarse correos con relay de gmail, con postfix, con google apps? existe una configuracion diferente?, porque he buscado y no he encontrado.

----------

## opotonil

Si tu cuenta de Gmail es "cuenta1@dominio.com" y la que usas en tu servidor de correo es "cuenta2@dominio.es" para que te salga en el from de los email tienes que irte a Gmail y en la configuracion añadir "cuenta2@dominio.es" con lo que te mandara un email a esa cuenta para que verifiques que te pertenece y despues ya saldran con el from correcto.

Imagino que otra posibilidad de Google Apps, que aun no he probado, es directamente crear el usuario "cuenta2".

Espero haber sido un poco mas claro. Salu2.

----------

## opotonil

Una pregunta tonta.

¿Si se monta el servidor de correo en una IPv6 estatica de las que provee, por ejemplo, tunnelbroker? ¿se podria prescindir del relay, mediante Gmail o quien sea, o solamente se comunicaria con servidores de correo que tengan IPv6?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tunnelbroker es para alcanzar una red IPv6 desde un host capaz de funcionar con IPv6 pero capado por todos los routers de por medio funcionando en IPv4 con lo que de otra forma sería imposible.

Contando con un SMTP server IPv6 en la otra punta del tunel, en ese caso la idea no es mala. Parecería que todos los blacklist actuales funcionan en base a IPv4... Voy a ver que mas puedo sacar en claro de esto (y donde hacer relay con IPv6) y vuelvo  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Juan Facundo

A la carga de nuevo.

He conseguido mi IP FIJA !!!, SIIII, y no esta en black lists !!!!.

De todos modos, me estan faltando algunas cosas que supongo yo que son de registros de dns. Me faltan conceptos. Tal vez me ayuden.

Alguien me puede decir, que registros mínimos necesito para hacer andar un mail server en el dns?

He configurado el "in-txt", los mx records, etc. Alguien dijo algo del "ptr", no tengo bien claro que es.

Yahoo me está aceptando los correos, aunque a veces los server "se niegan a hablar con mi postfix". Pero los termina recibiendo. Hotmail me los pone en cola para la entrega y esta demora es de un par de horas largas.

 :Smile:  ya estoy mas cerca.

----------

## el_platense

Hola gente. Antes que nada quiero agradecerles espacio en donde pueda publicar mi gran dilema que me tiene ya hace mas de 2 meses parado y sin encontrar solución.

Puntualmente les comento que monte mi propio servidor web de una red social que estamos desarrollando como proyecto final de la carrera. Esta red esta programada en php, y usamos la funcion mail() por todos lados. La sorpresa fue a la hora de migrar del servidor pago a nuestra propia PC que no funcionaba el servidor mail.

El nuevo server que empezamos a construir, se basa en XAMPP. Para los no entendidos, XAMPP es un paquete que corre Apache, MySQL, un servidor FTP y otro de email (Mercury). 

Como nuestro ISP (Fibertel) nos da IP dinámica, usamos el servicio de no-ip en donde hicimos un "DNS Host (A)" en el que apuntamos todas las IPs dinámicas que fuera tomando el servidor a un dominio fácil de recordar al que llamamos ficticiamente para preservar el dominio "midominio.no-ip.com". 

Luego fuimos a NIC.AR donde solicitamos un dominio mas adecuado para las pruebas, llámese mas fácil de recordar "midominio.com.ar". Allí nos pidió unos DNS a los que fuimos a buscar a EVeryDNS.com. 

En este sitio, hicimos un CNAME entre "midominio.com.ar" a "midominio.no-ip.com". Conclusión, tenemos el sitio corriendo en ambos dominios..

Por otro lado comento que usamos ArGoSoft Mail Server como servidor de email, en el que nos dimos cuenta que Fibertel bloquea la salida por el puerto 25, entonces usamos como puerto de escucha el 2525. Para todo esto leímos que existe un sitio rollernet.us, que mediante una cuenta gratuita te permite fowardear mediante cualquier puerto al puerto 25, entonces.. en EveryDns, además del CNAME usamos un MX apuntando a mail.rollernet.us, y en rollernet.us, creamos en nuestra cuenta la opción de SMTP REDIRECTION (DIRECT DELIVERY) apuntando a nuestro dominio en el puerto 2525.

Mas alla de todo esto, nos dimos cuenta que podemos enviar mails por puerto 25 a dominios que no sean hotmail, gmail, yahoo, etc. Y aqui viene el tema.. En el log del ArgoSoft vimos la sigueinte linea ante el intento de enviar a un mail con dominio hotmail:

"Fatal SMTP Error: 550 DY-001 Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. We generally do not accept email from dynamic IP's as they are not typically used to deliver unauthenticated SMTP e-mail to an Internet mail server. http://www.spamhaus.org maintains lists of dynamic and residential IP addresses. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider for help. Email/network admins, please visit http://postmaster.live.com for email delivery information and support. Will bounce back"

Esto aparentemente quiere decir que salimos por el puerto25, pero que estamos en el rango de IPS publicas de PBL.

No quiero marearlos más, simplemente espero que alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarnos tanto en la configuración de los MX de rollernet.us, como en poder liberar el dominio en la lista PBL.

Cualquier pregunta en algún aspecto que no haya sido claro, me lo hacen saber y con gusto lo aclaramos.

Saludos cordiales!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Platense, bienvenido al club.

Tu problema es conceptual, fibertel bloquea el puerto 25 (entre otros tantos) pero para recibir conexiones, no para establecerlas. Tu servidor de correo electrónico establece una conexión directa desde un número de IP dinámico y con un PTR que no se resuelve como tudominio.com.ar si no como <hotst-XXX>.fibertel.com.ar al servidor de correo de hotmail. Hotmail detecta esto y rechaza la conexión. No hay nada mas que puedas hacer al respecto salvo pagar a fibertel por su servicio corporativo en donde entre otras cosas te proveen de un PTR acorde al dominio en cuestión.

Salud!

----------

## el_platense

Inodoro_Pereyra te agradezco la respuesta.

Te comento que lo pude hacer funcionar. El programa en cuestion es el ArgoSoft Mail Server. Como vos decías, Fibertel aparentemente no me esta bloqueando el puerto 25, ya que misteriosamente a unos dias de llamar y preguntar si me podian liberar el puerto, el ArgoSoft comenzo a decirme que el mail salia pero que Hotmail me bloqueaba la IP dinamica. 

Entre a Spamhaus y desde alli en dos clicks liberas de la lista PBL la IP, eso sí, hasta que Fibertel me renueve y cambie.

Ahora puedo enviar correos, pero todos entran a "NO DESEADO". Lei por ahi que hotmail comprueba que el dominio del mail tenga sus MX apuntados a la misma IP del cual salio, y eso es lo que hice, pero aun asi entran a NO DESEADO. Muy raro, hasta edite el PHP.ini para que envie desde el dominio @logeeksite.com.ar, pero nada. Ahora que pasa, cuando entro al WEB MAIL de Argosoft, y envio un correo a cualquier casillad e hotmail desde el dominio @logeeksite.com.ar el mail llega perfectamente a BANDEJA DE ENTRADA.

Quizas sea por problema de $headers en la funcion mail. Si tenes alguna info de esto te pido una vez mas me des una mano. Gracias!

----------

